
Where to find a freelance web design student? - Avalaxy
Hi, we&#x27;re trying to find a web design student who can set up our wordpress site (it doesn&#x27;t require any coding, it just needs to be set up through the admin panel and a nice layout has to be made with Divi). On Upwork we only get responses from people in Asia, but I&#x27;m honestly not very happy about the quality of work from there based on my previous experiences. Where do people turn to to find someone like this?
======
kull
Upwork can be powerful if properly used. Maybe try to increase the rate? hand
pick candidates, send invite to US based web devs

